# 4 شرايط ترانيم بمناسبة عيد تماف ايرينى الرابع



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

†
بسم الاب والروح القدس  
أمــــــــــــــــــ اله واحد ــــــــــــــــيــن

زى ما كلنا عارفين ياجماعة 
ان عيد امنا الغالية 
تماف ايرينى 
31-10
يعنى يوم الاحد
كل سنة وكلنا طيبين
وبركة صلواتها تكون مع جميعنا أمين

رفعتلكم 4 شرايط خاصة بترانيم لتماف ايرينى 
اتمنى يعجبوكم

الاول ( عايشة فى قلوبنا )

عايشة فى قلوبنا.rar

التانى ( عاشت هادية)
عاشت هادية.rar

التالت ( الام ايرينى)
الام ايرينى.rar

الرابع ( فرحانة بالاكاليل)
شريط فرحانة بالاكاليل.rar


باسوورد فك الضغط : www.Arabchurch.com

داخل كل شريط ملف به لينكات من المنتدى لكل من 
موضوع عن قصة حياة تماف ايرينى
موضوع عن ما رأته تماف عندما توقف قلبها
موضوع أقوال تماف ايرينى
اخيرا موضوع صور لتماف ايرينى






رجاااااااااااااااااء محبة عند نقل الموضوع ذكر المصدر 
منتدى الكنيسة العربية 
و دى امانة 
صلوا من اجل الخدمة 
واذكرونى فى صلواتكم
*+Bent El3dra+*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد مجهود جامد ورائع ياحبى
تسلم ايدك وهاجى احمله بكررررررره 
واحلى تقيم ياقمر
كل سنه وانتى طيبه وبركتها تكون معاكى
​


----------



## nermeen1 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2010)

_مجهووود  جميل اوى يا بنت العدراء ومرسى اووووووى_
_بجد   واحلى تقيم لشخصيك _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> بجد مجهود جامد ورائع ياحبى
> تسلم ايدك وهاجى احمله بكررررررره
> واحلى تقيم ياقمر
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه وبركتها تكون معاكى
> ​


ميييييييييرسى يا حبى لمرورك
وشكرا خالص على التقييم 
وانتى طيبة يا حبيبتى
بركة صلواتها تكون مع جميعنا امين
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

nermeen1 قال:


> جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
> ​


ميرسى ليكى يا نرمين
نورتى الموضوع
كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _مجهووود  جميل اوى يا بنت العدراء ومرسى اووووووى_
> _بجد   واحلى تقيم لشخصيك _​


ميييييييرسى يا جونا نورت
شكرااا على التقييم
بركة صلواتها تكون معاك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*خمس شرايط ترانيم للام ايريني*


*http://www.mediafire.com/?cj705jg6a50r5dn*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?h28hwjmf3tbunv7*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?bqyiai4b4xi7c6e*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?904hwh8i7t00d2c*

*واخيرا*
*ترانيم لتماف ايريني بصوتها*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?2dacdy3xulsi8a6*

*منقول*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: خمس شرايط ترانيم للام ايريني*

ميرسي ليكي يا روكا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
تم الدمج للتكرار 
سلام ونعمة
​


----------

